# kernel panic - not syncing: VFS

## iko

Ciao, dopo aver avviato dal livecd per poter compilare il kernel 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-543821.html

riavvio e ho un altro problema   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "803" or unknown-block(8,3)
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
> ...

 

Dunque i miei dischi scsi sono cosi configurati:

```

/dev/sda1 /boot ext2

/dev/sda2 swap sw

/dev/sda3 / ext3

```

con un raid0 (striping)

La configurazione del kernel è corretta e ho incluso tutto quello che mi serve, compresi i driver scsi del controller (IBM raid) e dei filesystem fra cui ext2 e ext3

In precedenza usavo grub (che non ho mai potuto sopportare) e pensando dall'errore potesse dipendere dalla configurazione del bootloader ho installato lilo.

All'interno del lilo.conf il parametro root è settatto correttamente su /dev/sda3 e il parametro dell'mbr correttamente su /dev/sda

Insomma, non è la prima volta che ricompilo il kernel quindi sono sicuro di aver incluso i driver corretti, ma dopo un sacco di tentativi non so più cosa provare   :Sad: 

Qualche suggerimento???

grazie

ciao

Fede

----------

## noppy

hai aggiunto al kernel (in build-in) i driver per i dischi scsi e per i generic device scsi ? (moduli sd e sg)

----------

## randomaze

 *iko wrote:*   

> Insomma, non è la prima volta che ricompilo il kernel quindi sono sicuro di aver incluso i driver corretti, ma dopo un sacco di tentativi non so più cosa provare  
> 
> Qualche suggerimento???

 

Cercare di leggere tra gli nmila messaggi del kernel se i dischi sono correttamente identificati.

Peraltro, non sono un grande esperto di raid, ma sei sicuro che devi accedere al raid come sda1 e non con qualche nome più esoterico?

----------

## iko

 *noppy wrote:*   

> hai aggiunto al kernel (in build-in) i driver per i dischi scsi e per i generic device scsi ? (moduli sd e sg)

 

Si

----------

## iko

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cercare di leggere tra gli nmila messaggi del kernel se i dischi sono correttamente identificati.
> 
> 

 

Si i dischi vengono identificati e ho anche cercato nel forum prima di postare ma non ho trovato nulla che mi fosse di aiuto...

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Peraltro, non sono un grande esperto di raid, ma sei sicuro che devi accedere al raid come sda1 e non con qualche nome più esoterico?
> 
> 

 

Si, nel senso che la configurazione del kernel è questa, testata + volte con successo prima della ricompilazione del sistema con le nuove flag use, inoltre ho sempre identificato i dischi con quei nomi...

----------

## Kind_of_blue

hai configurato bene il boot manager? ... il mess sembra quasi dire non hai dichiarato bene la root della boot ... non il file di configurazione, ma il setup, quello che scrive il MBR.

----------

## iko

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> hai configurato bene il boot manager? ... il mess sembra quasi dire non hai dichiarato bene la root della boot ... non il file di configurazione, ma il setup, quello che scrive il MBR.

 

Io conosco solo il lilo.conf per configurare il comportamento di lilo.

Il mbr viene scritto correttamente e la root è impostata su /dev/sda3 che è corretta...

Quando eseguo lilo tutto va a buon fine

----------

## crisandbea

 *iko wrote:*   

>  *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   hai configurato bene il boot manager? ... il mess sembra quasi dire non hai dichiarato bene la root della boot ... non il file di configurazione, ma il setup, quello che scrive il MBR. 
> 
> Io conosco solo il lilo.conf per configurare il comportamento di lilo.
> 
> Il mbr viene scritto correttamente e la root è impostata su /dev/sda3 che è corretta...
> ...

 

posta il file di configurazione di lilo,

----------

## iko

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *iko wrote:*    *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   hai configurato bene il boot manager? ... il mess sembra quasi dire non hai dichiarato bene la root della boot ... non il file di configurazione, ma il setup, quello che scrive il MBR. 
> 
> Io conosco solo il lilo.conf per configurare il comportamento di lilo.
> 
> Il mbr viene scritto correttamente e la root è impostata su /dev/sda3 che è corretta...
> ...

 

```

lba32

boot = /dev/sda

map = /boot/System.map

install = /boot/boot-menu.b

timeout = 150

vga = normal

image = /boot/bzImage

root = /dev/sda3

label = gentoo

read-only

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

con un raid0 non puoi accedere direttamente al device utilizzando /dev/sda1 in quanto su di esso ci sono solo la metà dei dati dell'array. devi utilizzare un dev che viene creato appositamente. di solito /dev/md0

----------

## crisandbea

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> con un raid0 non puoi accedere direttamente al device utilizzando /dev/sda1 in quanto su di esso ci sono solo la metà dei dati dell'array. devi utilizzare un dev che viene creato appositamente. di solito /dev/md0

 

quoto.

forse ti può aiutare http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Software_RAIDLast edited by crisandbea on Fri Mar 02, 2007 5:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## iko

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> con un raid0 non puoi accedere direttamente al device utilizzando /dev/sda1 in quanto su di esso ci sono solo la metà dei dati dell'array. devi utilizzare un dev che viene creato appositamente. di solito /dev/md0

 

Scusa ma in questo caso cosa dovrei modificare? il valore root nella sezione image di lilo?

Eppure l'altra volta ricordo di non aver fatto questa cosa...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

quando hai creato il raid hai associato a due dispositivi fisici, o a due partizioni, un'id univoco che viene utilizzato per creare i device all'avvio. solitamente, ribadisco, dovrebbe essere /dev/md0 per il primo raid che crei, /dev/md1 per il secondo etc etc. logicamente in fase di creazione nessuno ti impedisce, credo, di creare /dev/pippo0 e /dev/topolino0.

----------

## iko

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> quando hai creato il raid hai associato a due dispositivi fisici, o a due partizioni, un'id univoco che viene utilizzato per creare i device all'avvio. solitamente, ribadisco, dovrebbe essere /dev/md0 per il primo raid che crei, /dev/md1 per il secondo etc etc. logicamente in fase di creazione nessuno ti impedisce, credo, di creare /dev/pippo0 e /dev/topolino0.

 

Perdonami, ma io non ho creato il raid da linux... Ho semplicemente creato via hw il raid (quindi gestito trasparente dal controller).

Anche prima di ricompilare il tutto, facevo girare linux riferendomi all'unità /dev/sda3 come / e avendo il /boot sull'unità in striping che a quanto ho letto dai link postati sopra non è possibile fare con raid via sw (che evidentemente non ho   :Wink:  )

Non so proprio cosa possa essere successo e perchè il sistema non ne voglia sapere di avviarsi....   :Crying or Very sad: 

Forse potrei provare installando il kernel del livecd......

----------

## Ic3M4n

scusa ma non ho assolutamente fatto caso al fatto che tu ti riferissi ad un raid hardware. Ero convintissimo si trattasse di un raid software e non so il perchè della mia convinzione. forse sono stanco.

Mi spiace ma in campo raid hardware non ne so assolutamente nulla. passo la palla a qualcun'altro. mi spiace di averti fatto perdere tempo.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *iko wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   quando hai creato il raid hai associato a due dispositivi fisici, o a due partizioni, un'id univoco che viene utilizzato per creare i device all'avvio. solitamente, ribadisco, dovrebbe essere /dev/md0 per il primo raid che crei, /dev/md1 per il secondo etc etc. logicamente in fase di creazione nessuno ti impedisce, credo, di creare /dev/pippo0 e /dev/topolino0. 
> 
> Perdonami, ma io non ho creato il raid da linux... Ho semplicemente creato via hw il raid (quindi gestito trasparente dal controller).
> 
> Anche prima di ricompilare il tutto, facevo girare linux riferendomi all'unità /dev/sda3 come / e avendo il /boot sull'unità in striping che a quanto ho letto dai link postati sopra non è possibile fare con raid via sw (che evidentemente non ho   )
> ...

 

accedi da livecd è dopo aver fatto il chroot, verifica che hai realmente settato i parametri giusti nel kernel, può capitare a tutti anche al più esperto di dimenticarsi qualche parametro....  , per la precisione i tipi di FS supportati, e l'opzione per il raid HW. 

ciao

----------

## iko

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> accedi da livecd è dopo aver fatto il chroot, verifica che hai realmente settato i parametri giusti nel kernel, può capitare a tutti anche al più esperto di dimenticarsi qualche parametro....  , per la precisione i tipi di FS supportati, e l'opzione per il raid HW. 
> 
> ciao
> ...

 

Ho verificato più volte, continuo ad accedere dal live cd ricompilare il kernel anche aggiungendo cose assolutamente inutili (ad esempio tutti i controller scsi) ma niente.. sempre quell'errore   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## iko

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> scusa ma non ho assolutamente fatto caso al fatto che tu ti riferissi ad un raid hardware. Ero convintissimo si trattasse di un raid software e non so il perchè della mia convinzione. forse sono stanco.
> 
> Mi spiace ma in campo raid hardware non ne so assolutamente nulla. passo la palla a qualcun'altro. mi spiace di averti fatto perdere tempo.  

 

Ma scherzi? non c'è problema!   :Wink:  grazie lo stesso!

----------

## djinnZ

Non ho capito una cosa:

hai montato root sulla live ed hai invocato lilo -r /mnt/gentoo da quella o hai montato anche proc, dev e sys e lo hai lanciato dal chroot?

Se usi il device mapper devi lanciarlo con -f.

Prova a lanciarlo in modalità verbose e vedere cosa dice.

----------

## iko

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non ho capito una cosa:
> 
> hai montato root sulla live ed hai invocato lilo -r /mnt/gentoo da quella o hai montato anche proc, dev e sys e lo hai lanciato dal chroot?
> 
> Se usi il device mapper devi lanciarlo con -f.
> ...

 

Ho montato anche proc e dev e l'ho lanciato dal chroot.

Posso provare a lanciarlo con il -v ma dato che lilo va a buon fine nn credo mi possa essere d'aiuto..

----------

## crisandbea

 *iko wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   Non ho capito una cosa:
> 
> hai montato root sulla live ed hai invocato lilo -r /mnt/gentoo da quella o hai montato anche proc, dev e sys e lo hai lanciato dal chroot?
> 
> Se usi il device mapper devi lanciarlo con -f.
> ...

 

domanda piuttosto banale, hai configurato /etc/fstab ???

ciao

----------

## iko

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *iko wrote:*    *djinnZ wrote:*   Non ho capito una cosa:
> 
> hai montato root sulla live ed hai invocato lilo -r /mnt/gentoo da quella o hai montato anche proc, dev e sys e lo hai lanciato dal chroot?
> 
> Se usi il device mapper devi lanciarlo con -f.
> ...

 

Sisi il file è corretto.

----------

## djinnZ

lba32-> linear

lilo -v (4 o 5) ti serve per vedere se ha qualche problema e se mappa correttamente _tutti_ i drive.

----------

## iko

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> lba32-> linear
> 
> lilo -v (4 o 5) ti serve per vedere se ha qualche problema e se mappa correttamente _tutti_ i drive.

 

Ho sostituito anche linear a lba32 (a parte che è deprecato) ma comunque non mi cambia niente ed eseguendo lilo con il parametro -v non ho alcun tipo di errore e tutto va a buon fine.

Ho compilato anche il kernel con genkernel per togliere ogni dubbio sul fatto che il kernel avesse i driver e anche con genkernel ho lo stesso identico problema   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## iko

Ci risiamo.. ho fatto il backup... reinstallato gentoo 2006.1 e ora ho provato a ricompilare il kernel senza fare l'update deep...

 :Sad:   :Sad:  stesso risultato...

Vi posso assicurare che il kernel include tutti i driver necessari...

Questa volta però ho tenuto anche il kernel generato dal livecd e mi sono rimasti anche i file di configurazione di grub:

```

default 0

timeout 10

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramd$

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

```

Inutile dire che ho notato subito il parametro root   :Rolling Eyes:  ... non è che sia necessario per forza usare initramfs per fare il boot su questo genere di macchine (scsi raid)   :Question: 

----------

## noppy

no , almeno nei pochi casi in cui ho usato in hardware scsi un raid non mi e' mai servito un RAMdisk , scusa la  domanda , ma che controller scsi raid hai ?

----------

## iko

 *noppy wrote:*   

> no , almeno nei pochi casi in cui ho usato in hardware scsi un raid non mi e' mai servito un RAMdisk , scusa la  domanda , ma che controller scsi raid hai ?

 

ibmserveraid e adaptec 7892, la macchina è una ibm xseries 330

----------

## noppy

altra domandina , che driver hai attivato ?

tipo :

IBM ServeRAID support 

oppure 

Adaptec AACRAID support

peche' da quello che leggo il driver Adaptec AACRAID supporta

        9005:0285:9005:0290     IBM     ServeRAID 7t (Jaguar)

        9005:0285:1014:02F2     IBM     ServeRAID 8i (AvonPark)

        9005:0285:1014:0312     IBM     ServeRAID 8i (AvonParkLite)

        9005:0286:1014:9540     IBM     ServeRAID 8k/8k-l4 (AuroraLite)

        9005:0286:1014:9580     IBM     ServeRAID 8k/8k-l8 (Aurora)

        9005:0286:1014:034d     IBM     ServeRAID 8s (Hurricane)

visto che da liveCD sembra funzionare , che cosa ti restituisce come modulo SCSI se fai un lsmod ?

altra domanda , non è che nel tuo kernel è attivato il driver Adaptec AIC7xxx Fast -> U160 support (New Driver) ?

perche' cosi' facendo non ti abilita il supporto raid e tu vedi i dischi come se fossero singoli (tipo vedi sda e sdb se hai un Raid 1) . Controlla anche nella live come si comporta perche' magari tu pensavi di essere in raid invece ha caricato il controller come solo dischi

----------

## iko

 *noppy wrote:*   

> altra domandina , che driver hai attivato ?
> 
> tipo :
> 
> IBM ServeRAID support 
> ...

 

Ho attivato IBM ServeRAID support 

 *noppy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> altra domanda , non è che nel tuo kernel è attivato il driver Adaptec AIC7xxx Fast -> U160 support (New Driver) ?
> 
> perche' cosi' facendo non ti abilita il supporto raid e tu vedi i dischi come se fossero singoli (tipo vedi sda e sdb se hai un Raid 1) . Controlla anche nella live come si comporta perche' magari tu pensavi di essere in raid invece ha caricato il controller come solo dischi
> ...

 

Si ho attivato proprio quello ma sia in livecd che nel mio ambiente vedo il disco intero come /dev/sda quindi deduco che il raid 0 funziona

Comunque ora ho risolto. Ho attivato il supporto per initrd e nel file di configurazione di grub ho messo la stringa 

```

real_root=/dev/sda3

```

al posto della semplice

```

root=/dev/sda3

```

Non ho capito perchè ma ora funziona  tutto  :Cool:   :Wink: 

Come ultima prova dovrei togliere il supporto per initrd e vedere se è solo la stringa real_root che fa funzionare tutto.

Non ho capito però perchè secondo te dovrei scegliere il vecchio driver Adaptec AIC7xxx, da quello che ho intuito Adaptec AIC7xxx Fast -> U160 support (New Driver) è semplicemente un driver migliore che sostituisce il vecchio... sbaglio?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Xet

lo faceva anche a me... kernel gentoo-2.6.20

ho risolto estirpando tutti i parametri non essenziali dalla linea di avvio di grub

ho lasciato solo kernel=xxx e root=/dev/hdaX (non in ram)

realroot e initrd non settati

non ho notato significativi cambiamenti...

vecchiascuola rulez  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

sto cercando di passare dal kernel 2.6.18-r6 al 2.6.19-r5 ma appena dopo la fase di post, al boot ricevo questo messaggio:

```
Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
```

Perché????

Con il 2.6.18-r6 non accade, ecco il mio grub.conf:

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda8 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x768-32@75 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet resume=/dev/sda7 acpi_sleep=s3_bios

initrd (hd0,5)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1280x768

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r6

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda8 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x768-32@75 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet resume=/dev/sda7 acpi_sleep=s3_bios pci=assign-busses

initrd (hd0,5)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1280x768

```

----------

## noppy

 *iko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ho capito però perchè secondo te dovrei scegliere il vecchio driver Adaptec AIC7xxx, da quello che ho intuito Adaptec AIC7xxx Fast -> U160 support (New Driver) è semplicemente un driver migliore che sostituisce il vecchio... sbaglio?  

 

non intendevo dire di usare il vecchio o il nuovo driver , solo che se il controller e' un AIC7xxx con in piu' la scheda raid aggiuntiva se il kernel carica prima questo driver di quello raid ti vedi gli HD come se fossero unita' singole invece che collegate in raid , percio' accedi a un disco sda che è un mezzo Raid0 con la conseguenza che non ci capisci nulla (a me è successo cosi , se hai un raid1 in realta' vedi tutto correttamente ma come se usassi il disco singolo)

I controller di questo tipo sono i RapidRaid o le schede RaidNull , praticamente sono schede che si aggiungono e espletano le funzioni raid mentre per controllare i dischi utilizzi il normale controller scsi , tutto cio' inventato da adaptec

----------

## fbcyborg

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti, 
> 
> sto cercando di passare dal kernel 2.6.18-r6 al 2.6.19-r5 ma appena dopo la fase di post, al boot ricevo questo messaggio:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mi sono autorisolto il problema da solo...

In pratica dal 2.6.18 al 2.6.19 c'è stato un cambiamento anche riguardo il modulo atapiiix (o come si chiama). E' bastato cercarlo in Device Drivers andare in SATA support (o qualcosa di simile) e riabilitare il modulo che con il make oldconfig non si era auto-abilitato.

----------

## fbcyborg

Sembra che il problema si ripresenti ogni tanto... Ogni tanto esce fuori il kernel panic che ho scritto nel precedente post preceduto da un:

```
ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: invalid MAP value 0
```

Questo kernel 2.6.19-r5 mi sa che non funziona tanto bene.

----------

## Bathym

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Sembra che il problema si ripresenti ogni tanto... Ogni tanto esce fuori il kernel panic che ho scritto nel precedente post preceduto da un:
> 
> ```
> ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: invalid MAP value 0
> ```
> ...

 

esattamente come hai risolto? che modulo/builtin hai dovuto mettere?

----------

## fbcyborg

Non ho risolto in alcun modo...

il messaggio atapiix appare sempre, anche su precedenti kernel. In più, il kernel panic viene fuori ogni tanto quando avvio il 2.6.19-r5. L'altro kernel che uso, il 2.6.18-r6, mostra sempre il messaggio ata_piix ma almeno il sistema si avvia.

----------

## iko

Uhmm    :Confused:  comunque ho notato che con il kernel hardened la mia macchina non si riesce ad avviare mentre con i gentoo-sources si

Non è un problema di includere o meno il supporto initramfs nel kernel.

Sono proprio i kernel e non ho la più pallida idea del perchè dato che ho incluso esattamente le stesse cose in entrambi.

Lo dico a puro scopo informativo, nel caso qualcun altro abbia lo stesso problema...

----------

## fbcyborg

Io uso da sempre i gentoo-sources. Secondo me questi sono problemi che si risolveranno col 2.6.20, non appena sarà marcato come "+" nel portage.

----------

